# holy Spear-it charters Antares and YTD for fri May 31



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Need a couple of divers for a two tank Antares and YTD dive. Call before it fills up! $150 per diver. Capt Kevin 850-698-0827 or call MBT


----------

